

UK to block porn and require opt-in - sambeau
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/oct/11/pornography-internet-service-providers

======
nextparadigms
You know where this is going, don't you? Next up: opting in to use torrent
sites.

They always use the porn strategy first to "get in", because it's easier to
amend the future stuff to it, than try to add them from the beginning.

------
brackin
What happens when they start to turn opt in for Sexual health content and
forums for sexual advice, this could end up as a detriment. In my opinion any
internet censorship is bad, especially when a government is pushing this with
a Christian Group.

I'm from the UK and can see where this is going, all towards Copyright.

------
roadnottaken
I have such mixed feelings about this. What's the bigger evil, censorship or
porn for kids? I had porn as a kid and I turned out (mostly) OK... but I had
to wait for it to download on a 14.4kbps modem so it was of a slightly
different magnitude to what's available now.

------
roadnottaken
Could something like this fly in the US? or would it get struck down due to
1st amendment?

